# 11 Of The Most Common Italian Sauces



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 5, 2012)

11 Of The Most Common Italian Sauces ... 

Every Italian Region has signature dishes steeped in history and special venues that serve them. At family inns on farms, intimate trattorias and fine ristorantes ... There is no single Italian cuisine, as there is no single American cuisine ... However, here are eleven of the most common sauces and their most commonly exported and known paired perfectly pasta shapes ...

1. Fruti di Mare: Shellfish and mixed seafood pair with Capelli d´Angelo and / or Angel Hair ... 

2. Aglio e Olivo: Extra virgin olive oil and garlic marry perfectly with long pasta such as Linguini ...

3. All´ Amatriciana: This tomato, chili pepper and panceta sauce couple famously with Bucatini. 

4. Burro e Savia: Butter and Sage are absolutely stunning with stuffed pasta varieties, for example: crescent shaped agnoletti or ravioli ... 

5. Pesto di Genovese: Fresh Basil herb, Reggiano Parmesano, Garlic, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Pinenuts and Salt and Freshly Grinded Black Pepper is a terrific pair with ribbon pasta and / or stuffed pasta ... 

6. Salsa di Noci: Noci are walnuts and this sauce is a wonderful match for Ribbon shaped pasta. 

7. Sugo di Pesce: Pesce is fish in English, thus the perfect pair with home made egg ribbon pasta or Penne Rigate. 

8. Norma di Catania: This Sicilian Sauce from Catania, is made with roasted eggplant, basil, tomato and garlic, and is commonly served with Rigatoni and / or Ribbon Pasta. 

9. Alla Napoletana: This classic tomato sauce easily adopts to all types of pasta. 

10. Allo Spezzatino: This is a type of Ragù, with a beef stew consistency. Its best match up is Ribbon Pasta. 

11. Carbonara: This pancetta or bacon, Reggiano Parmesano and Egg sauce couples with fine ribbon pasta. 

Have nice Tuesday,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Giggler, Buonasera,  

Hope you tune in to D.C. today ... 

I had actually put this thread up, as you had asked both Luca and I for this information ... 

Have lovely wkend,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2012)

Could you elaborate a little on #s 1 and 7?  As written, they don't describe a sauce, just seafood.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

Andy,

Frutti di Mare: Is made up of the classic Mediterranean ingredients of garlic, spring onion, leek, tomato, white wine and shellfish stock, salt, freshly grinded pepper and fresh herbs, oregano, basil, parsley, thyme. 

I shall post the two questions, Andy has, separately. 


Ciao.
Have nice wkend. 
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 15, 2012)

*Andy:  Number 7´s Ingredients*

It is somewhat similar to number one, however, this dish is prepared with Fish stock and fresh fish, fresh tomato, garlic, chili peppers, squid and parsley. 

Have nice wkend.
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Souvlaki (Jun 15, 2012)

Margi if it is not to much typing for you could you please give me the ingredients and ammounts for Salsa di Noci
please 
please 
please


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 16, 2012)

*Liguria Salsa Di Noci Recipe*

  Dear Soulvaki,

As requested, I feel honored to provide you with the recipe. Here it is:

SALSA DI NOCI - WALNUT SAUCE 

2 dozen Walnuts ( 24 )
50 grams Pine nuts
3 garlic cloves minced
1 bunch of fresh parsley chopped finely
250 Ml. Cooking Cream 
salt and black freshly grinded pepper
3 tablespoons Reggiano Parmesano 
25 grams of butter unsalted 

1. Nutcracker the walnuts and break into little pieces
2. In a Mixer or Food Processor, combine the following: put the Walnuts, Pinenuts, Garlic and Parsley 
3. Incorporate and combine the melted butter slowly in a large saucepan and gradually add the cream 
4. Add the Pesto and fresh blk. pepper grinded and salt to taste and slow simmer until creamy and thick 
5. Top with the Parmesano 
6. Boil Pasta variety of choice and serve the Pesto over with additional Parmesano Reggiano. 


Kindest Regards and have a lovely wkend. 
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 16, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

I had wanted to further mention some details about the Fruitti di Mare, which means Fruits of the Sea and Sugo di Pesce: 

Fruitti di Mare: this is a red tomato based sauce and served with a variety of shellfish for E.G.: squid, clams, mussels and shrimps. 

Sugo di Pesce: this is a white sauce created from fish stock, parsley, a variety of white fish varieties, onion, herbs, and white wine. 

Have a nice wkend,
Margi.


----------

